# Waterfall Showers



## TxBuilder (Oct 4, 2005)

I started on my sky light this weekend and now I'm into it I really would like to either install a waterfall shower or an above head facuet.

Does anyone have a waterfall type shower and if so do you like it or is it more for show than function?


----------



## BillsCatz (Dec 3, 2005)

You'll be okay with the waterfall type shower head if you have enough water pressure.  I've had folks insist on those big sunflower style shower heads, then look real sad when the water just sort of trickles out the middle.


----------

